# Hello from the PNW



## dman1101 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello all, noob here from Everett, WA been a cook for 7 years but Smoking is so much different so I'm learning just got a Charbroil double chef h2o smoker so this is going to be a busy weekend.  I've learned lots just looking around can't wait to really start smoking it up.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF you will get a lot of good ideas here.  Looking forward to seeing your smokes


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard. There is more information out here than ou can imagine. Look forward to your input.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, good idea of reading the forums as there is so much useful information available. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bassman (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## seenred (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello, and welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## caveman (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## meateater (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Dman, glad you found us and decided to join SMF


----------



## nwdave (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Neighbor.  I'm about 50 miles north of you in Bellingham.  Welcome aboard.  As you know, there's a lot of good knowledge hidden in these pages.  There's a bunch of wet side members here as well.  They'll be checking in soon. 

~Dave


----------



## treegje (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 21, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## striper (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Aboard.  Heck we're practically neighbors.  I'm just over on the north end of Whidbey Island.  Good to have another PNW'er on here.


----------



## nwbhoss (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to another Washington smoker!!!!!!!
I am just down the road in Arlington 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This is a great site with a ton of good info and great people who love to help.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 21, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2010)

First off welcome Dman to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## dman1101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words, I've got a fatty, and a picnic roast sitting in the fridge waiting for the morning so I'll get some qview up here soon, it's nice to see all the people from washington smoking other stuff other than salmon, don't worry there isn't anything wrong with smoked salmon it's just a welcome change.


----------



## wingman (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dman1101! I'm not far from you down in Tacoma. As the wind changes between north and south we should be able to smell each others smoke...


----------



## jjjonz (Apr 26, 2010)

I have one of those smokers and they are great.Check this out for some good mods http://sizzleonthegrill.com/user-for...php?board=77.0


----------

